# Mac OS 8 Networking with Ubuntu



## #1 Rhapsody (Mar 23, 2009)

Is it possible to network Mac OS 8 with Ubuntu Linux?  I know it won't work with Mac OS X 10.4.  If not, would it work with Windows Vista?

Thanks


----------



## fryke (Mar 23, 2009)

? ... It's possible with all of the mentioned operating systems. The question is what you want to work, exactly. You can use netatalk on linux (doesn't matter which distro) to make stuff accessible from Mac OS 8. It'll also work with Mac OS X that way. You can use Samba (just like OS X does) to make stuff available to Windows operating systems. If all else fails, there are FTP servers and clients for all operating systems mentioned.


----------



## #1 Rhapsody (Mar 23, 2009)

How would you go about networking for Mac OS X?  I keep getting an AppleTalk error when trying to access it.


----------



## ora (Mar 23, 2009)

You need to give a lot more details about what you are tryign and what the error is.

Appletalk isn't in OS X  any more so using that protocol is unlikely to work. Use samba/ftp as Fryke suggests.


----------



## fryke (Mar 23, 2009)

I thought netatalk was able to provide AFP/IP which would still work on OS X. But yes, Samba would work as well...


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 23, 2009)

Netatalk will work with OS X.  I have a Slackware Linux PC with Netatalk running and my Quadra 650 with 8.1 and my iMac G5 with OS X can access the Slackware machine through Netatalk.  The only problem is the data and resource fork files that end up littering my folders on the Slackware PC after the fact.


----------



## RacerX (Mar 29, 2009)

Right now the only laser printer we have is a LaserWriter Select which is set up with my PowerBook 3400c (running Mac OS 8.6). Appletalk is "on" on the 3400c, but aimed at the serial port for the printer. I can connect to any of my Mac OS X based systems (10.2.x, 10.3.x and 10.4.x) by using the other computer's IP address in the "connect to server" dialog from the Chooser after selecting AppleShare. My wife has a "Print Me" folder on her desktop on her PowerBook (running 10.4.11) where she saves PDFs for me to print later from my 3400c.

My network also usually enjoys an additional amount of connectivity (specially between my Mac OS X and Mac OS 8/9 systems and my Rhapsody systems) thanks to Xinet's KAShare running on an SGI workstation. Sadly my Indy is down (due to be replaced by an Indigo 2 IMPACT), and I haven't as yet gotten one of my old IRIS Indigos up and running just yet to fill the void (which means I use FTP between my Rhapsody systems and the rest of the network currently). Of course I still use RBrowser for FTP stuff so it doesn't seem all that awkward.


----------

